# ,  / > Icom >  ic-820

## R1BBJ

!     ,         -  ,  ?

----------


## R1BBJ

!    .       ,              ,       :



?

----------


## R1BBJ

.   ,   DIM   .

----------


## R1BBJ

,         .

----------


## RV9UP

> 


   39  (    IC-820H)       "Set mode".   , :

-     ?
  -   .     .    .
 "Section 7"    MP4    MP5. 

   " "?      ?            ?   -         .

73
UP

----------


## R1BBJ

> 39  (    IC-820H)       "Set mode".


.   ,   DIM   




> , :
> -     ?
>   -   .     .    .
>  "Section 7"    MP4    MP5.


 .




> " "?      ?            ?   -         .


 ,   ,    .          ,    . 

         LCD,      " "    ,     ,       :Smile: ,    .

   !
73!

----------


## R1BBJ

Аппарат отремонтирован, подробности тут:
http://www.qth.spb.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=5542

----------

